# Was ist euch bei Spielen wichtiger?



## Gamefruit93 (13. November 2011)

Hi ,
Ich wollte mal wissen was euch so am wichtigsten ist bei Games?

Für mich ist es ganz klar schöne Grafik mit einer packenden Story.
Minecraft z.b. ist gar nicht mein Ding.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2011)

50% Story 50% Grafik. Du alter Spammer!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. November 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Du alter Spammer!


 
Dito. 
Du antwortest doch immer.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2011)

> Du antwortest doch immer.



Ich darf das!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. November 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich darf das!


 
Gleichberechtigung FTW!


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2011)

> Gleichberechtigung FTW!


 Nicht um die Uhrzeit! 

Ich sage nur Diablo! Grafik solala aber Story FTW! Und Fan seit 14 Jahren.  Ich freu mich wie ne Wurst auf Diablo 3.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. November 2011)

Treue Fans sind gut für Publisher.


----------



## winner961 (13. November 2011)

Also für mich sind es auch Hälfte Hälfte zwischen Grafik und Story Kotor 1+2 ich hoffe auf The Old Republik für mich als Fan


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Ich war so enttäuscht von MW3
> 
> Hatte mich voll gefreut und dann so ein Fiasko.


 
Bei MW3 ist nur der MP was zu gebrauchen.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. November 2011)

> MP was zu gebrauchen.


 das war bei den anderen cod reihen nicht anderst.

spielespas und story.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. November 2011)

Also bei mir ist es das Gameplay (Hier sogenannter Spielspaß.) und die Story. Und gerade das finde ich an CoD so gut, auch wieder beim dritten Teil der Modern Warfare-Serie. Sehr gut inszeniert, toller Sound und endlich abgeschlossen. BF3 hingegen fand ich richtig öde, dafür aber sehr gute Grafik, was für mich aber nicht so interessant bzw entscheidend ist.


----------



## 1975jassi (14. November 2011)

halbe halbe 
grafik story


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. November 2011)

Eigendlich alles aber das ereicht nie ein Spiel.oder kaum welche
zuletzt was alle kategorien erfüllt hatt ist half life 2, gute Story, gutes gameplay,gute grafik im jahre 2004 bzw 2005 war das Spiel Eines der grafikbomben des jahres.Spitzenreiter damals Doom3 ,Farcry absolute referenz zu der zeit, besonders nach dem 1,2 patch (HDR wurde hinzugefügt)
Neuere Spiele ereichten nur knapp oder garnicht alle Ziele, crysis grafik yup,gameplay yup, story nöö nicht ganz ,diese ging ziemlich unter bei diesen Spiel. Und wurde teils lustlos präsentiert.crysis warhead machte das besser.aber dann war auch das maximum erreicht
crysis istein ziemlicher bughaufen Dank crytek support streichung nach nur 2 patches (1,21 ist lediglich eine securom aktualisierung auf 7,3).aber es sieht immer noch am Besten auswas auf dem PC Spielemarkt zu finden ist.klare referenz und das nach 3 jahren immernoch.ich sag nur das ist nee schande.


----------



## KillerCroc (14. November 2011)

1. [X] Der Spielspaß, was denn sonst?
2. [X] Die Grafik natürlich
3. [X] Die Story ist das Herz des Games


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2011)

die grafik und der spielspaß. wobei grafik auch nich alles is - wenn ich ans ur-gta denke ^^ aber auch da hab ich mir das ganze in 3d gewünscht und als es kam - woa. story... pff. kann ich auch fürn 10er nen gutes buch kaufen, wo ich 3ma so lang dran les.


----------



## Benne74 (14. November 2011)

[x] Die Story ist das Herz des Games

Die beiden anderen Punkte sind natürlich auch wichtig. aber bei der Grafik z.B. reicht es nicht, einfach die beste Grafik zu haben, sondern ich finde, sie muss zum game passen.

Grafik ist eher punktuell bezogen wichtig also bei Veröffentlichung eines Games. Danach wird sie zwangsläufig immer älter und fällt im Vergleich zu moderneren Games zurück. Wenn aber 
1. die Story
2. das Gameplay
stimmt hat ein Spiel auch mit veralteter Grafik durchaus noch reiz und wird vielleicht nochmal durchgespielt. 

(Bsp.: bei mir sind es die Baldurs Gate Reihe, Diablo, Prototype, Fear oder die Elder Scrolls Reihe um nur einige zu nennen)


----------



## Veriquitas (14. November 2011)

Gameplay>Rest

alles andere ist Quatsch.


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2011)

45% Story 35% Gameplay 20% Grafik


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2011)

Wichtig ist das Game, nur die Grafik sollte schon einen gewissen Standard bieten


----------

